# Metallica Fanboy vs Zero Moment vs Kratos Aurion



## Superbird (Jan 31, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1, Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 7 days, which is quite merciful considering that you literally just have to post instead of actually coming up with commands
> *Damage Cap:* 32%
> ...


*Metallica Fanboy's Eligible Squad*
 Kanine West - Snubbull () <Intimidate> @Red Card
 My Lips Don't Lie - Smoochum () <Forewarn> @Lucky Egg
 Super Macho Man - Machop () <No Guard> @Black Glasses
 Kong - Primeape () <Vital Spirit> [EXP: •••]
 Alexandrite Dragon - Kecleon () <Color Change>

*Zero Moment's Eligible Squad*
 Eurastar - Cleffa () <Magic Guard> @Magmarizer [EXP: •] 

*Kratos Aurion's Eligible Squad*
 Random Number Degenerate - Cleffa () <Magic Guard> @Leftovers
 Gregor - Abra () <Synchronize>
 Aldonza - Jynx () <Oblivious> [EXP: •••]
 Teetotaler - Spinda () <Tangled Feet>
 Siovhan - Kecleon () <Color Change>

The battle shall begin as follows:
~Metallica Fanboy sends out and issues commands (to heck with formalities)
~Zero Moment sends out and issues commands
~Kratos Aurion sends out and issues commands
~Chaos ensues


----------



## M&F (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmm, I was under the impression that Megatherium was capable of using Metronome. A shame.

Instead of that, I'll add to the odds by sending out Alexandrite Dragon. Go forth and destroy!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2015)

Go, Eurastar! Metronome to your heart's content.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 1, 2015)

Random Number Degenerate to the stage, s'il vous plait. (I would send out someone else to not double-cleffa, but how can I not use something named Random Number Degenerate in the first metronome battle in ages?)

Well, Degenerate, let's see if you can make a mess even half as interesting as your last little outing. :D

*Water Gun ~ Water Gun ~ Sky Attack*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 1, 2015)

One of the largest intersections in Asber has been blocked off by the police, for the safety of bystanders. No one knows just how chaotic this whole mess could get. 

The participants, however, could not be more excited. Taking their places at opposite ends of the intersection, the three trainers each select a poké ball and throw it. Three flashes of light later, a Kecleon is staring at two Cleffa, deciding which one to attack. 

*Round 1*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Normal
*Ability:* Color Change
*Status:* Normal

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Status:* Normal

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Status:* Normal​
As soon as the ref started waving the flag to signal the beginning of the round, all three of the pokémon began to wiggle their fingers. Alexandrite Dragon was the first of them to move. Though, it didn’t actually move away from where it was standing. Instead, it got down on all fours, and began to glow a deep green color as it glared at Eurastar. The two Cleffa, waiting for the Random Number God to choose which attacks they would get to use this turn, stared at the Kecleon in confusion until, suddenly, several large vines rose out of the ground around Eurastar, scraping her with their thorns. 

As the vines dealt their damage to Eurastar, Random Number Degenerate’s finger stopped waggling, and his hand curled into a fist, which proceeded to glow a steely gray color. And then, almost faster than any of the observers were able to detect, it was rushing towards Alexandrite Dragon. The Cleffa launched its fist into the Kecleon’s head in a blow that looked like it kind of hurt. But, Cleffa being Cleffa, Alexandrite Dragon didn’t look too fazed afterwards, though he stopped glowing green and the vines around Eurastar receded. As soon as it lost its green tint, the Kecleon's skin turned the same metallic gray color as the Cleffa's fist.

Freed from the vines, Eurastar expressed her rage by letting out a piercing cry. As the resultant force from Random Number Degenerate’s punch pushed the pokémon back and out of the way of the attack’s range, leaving Alexandrite Dragon to bear the brunt of the Disarming Voice. Not that said brunt was all that damaging - the pokémon seemed to shrug the attack off with relatively little effort, and afterwards its skin turned a pinkish color. And almost immediately afterwards, the Kecleon decided to retaliate. Glaring at its attacker, Alexandrite Dragon opened its mouth and spat out several large seeds, which flew in a perfect arc over to Eurastar. The Cleffa managed to avoid the first few direct impacts, but it didn’t matter - the moment the seeds hit the ground, they exploded. One explosion knocked her into the rest, and by the time the onslaught was over she was quite battered. 

Eurastar was not to be put down easily, however, and no sooner had she recovered from the attack’s impact than did she use Metronome again. When her finger stopped moving this time, a psychic pulse began to emit from her body, travelling along the ground and enveloping the entire battle arena. Random Number Degenerate, who had used a Metronome of his own and who had just given a small burp that might have served as an effective attack if he’d only eaten a berry first, happened to notice that the Leftovers he was holding didn’t look quite so appetizing any more. He couldn’t figure out why.

But Alexandrite Dragon wasn’t holding an item, and through the attack he was waving his finger back and forth, back and forth. After a few seconds, he let out a surprisingly loud roar, and began to glow with a red aura as he beat his chest with his scrawny little arms. Seeing the Kecleon’s building rage, Eurastar immediately began wiggling his own finger, and, not thirty seconds later, curled up into a ball that gave her somewhat of a better defensive position than she had been in before. Random Number Degenerate, however, was again trying to use an ineffective attack. Her wiggling finger glowed with a deep pink color and a beam of lavender-colored circles emerged from it, moving slowly towards Alexandrite Dragon. The attack dissipated almost immediately, though, as if the poor Cleffa simply didn’t know how to use it at all.

And with that, the referee waved a yellow flag to indicate the end of the round. Alexandrite Dragon, feeling much more confident, stared down its two competitors. Eurastar, somewhat more relaxed, did the same. A look of fear could be seen on Random Number Degenerate’s face, predictably given his proximity to the very volatile Kecleon.

*End of Round 1*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Color Change
*Actions:* Grass Pledge@Eurastar ~ Seed Bomb@Eurastar ~ Belly Drum
*Status:* Attack +6.

Zero Moment
()
Eurastar () 
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Actions:* Disarming Voice@Alexandrite ~ Magic Room ~ Defense Curl
*Status:* Defense +1. Item Disabled.

Kratos Aurion
()
Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Actions:* Bullet Punch@Alexandrite ~ Belch@Eurastar ~ Psywave@Eurastar
*Status:* Item Disabled.​
Arena Status:
~Nothing has been broken or destroyed yet.
~Magic Room is in effect for three more actions.
~Alexandrite Dragon and Eurastar are situated about 7 meters from each other. Random Number Degenerate is three meters from Alexandrite Dragon, at a diagonal.

Next Round:
~Zero Moment, Metallica Fanboy, and Kratos Aurion order commands in any order
~Chaos probably ensues

(Keep in mind that you can issue orders here! Though you may not be able to tell your pokémon what moves to use, you can still use conditional statements to tell them who to target with the moves they might get, or how to react if they get certain types of moves.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2015)

Keep at that Metronome! And focus on RND, if you can—that 100% health just ain't no good.


----------



## M&F (Feb 1, 2015)

Safety of the bystanders??? What???? Nonsense! Fuck the police! Get those passerby walking through so we can destroy them in a cloud of urban debris!

Also, it'd be remiss to note that as far as Kecleon go, literally everything _but_ the red stripe changes color.

Anyways, Alenxdrite Dragon, you're doing good. Let's make use of that max Attack, like this:
*Sacred Fire ~ Dragon Ascent ~ Shadow Force*

... Targets? Specified targets, you mean? Psshhh. That wouldn't be _random_.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 1, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, it'd be remiss to note that as far as Kecleon go, literally everything _but_ the red stripe changes color.


Right, I'll fix that.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not going to specify any targets, but the bulbasaur coin on my desk is more than welcome to. Let's see...

*Horn Drill @Alexandrite ~ TM45 @Eurastar ~ Acid @Eurastar*

(...aaaand now I wish glitch pokémon were still a thing in ASB. I was a member back when they were allowed! Why didn't I get any of them? ;-; )


----------



## Superbird (Feb 1, 2015)

*Round 2*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Color Change
*Status:* Attack +6.

Zero Moment
()
Eurastar () 
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Status:* Defense +1. Item Disabled.

Kratos Aurion
()
Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Status:* Item Disabled.​
As one of the trainers yells at the Asber Police Force for trying to keep civilians unharmed, the referee waves the flag to signal the start of the second round, and immediately Alexandrite Dragon begins to agitatedly wave his finger in the air, wanting to attack something. After only a few seconds, he grins evilly and begins to move, as fast as his stubby legs can carry him, towards Eurastar as the hand with which he just used Metronome glows a deep green hue. Eurastar gasps, and her eyes widen in fear, which increases dramatically when Alexandrite Dragon’s fist somehow morphs into a long, sharp horn. But she doesn’t have a chance to do anything before the Kecleon’s horn-fist pierces through her skin and begins to suck out her energy.

Before long, the Cleffa is able to pull herself away from the attack, thankfully, and, rather reserved now, she begins to wave her own finger, hoping for the Random Number God to reward her pain with something useful. After a few seconds, her finger begins to glow a purplish color, a telltale sign of a psychic-type attack, and she begins to concentrate on the pokémon that just attacked her. “I thought I was prepared for your attack,” she murmurs, closing her eyes and concentrating intensely, “but you must be more prepared for mine…” She opens her eyes suddenly, and realizes that her opponent wasn’t ready to take an attack, only to give one, and she begins to feel uneasy about giving away her defense boost for nothing in return.

While Eurastar rethinks her decisions in this battle so far, Random Number Degenerate walks up to Alexandrite Dragon, who has pulled away from Eurastar now that his attack has finished. The Cleffa makes a seductive pose, and blows a kiss at Alexandrite Dragon. The scene does not change for about five seconds, until Random Number Degenerate realizes that the Attract is not working. And immediately, a shadow of fear comes over it as Alexandrite Dragon suddenly jumps forward, fist again imbued with a green hue, and, seemingly in retaliation for trying to seduce him, knocks the Cleffa over the head with such force that a shiver spreads through his body and knocks out whatever health he might have regained from his last attack. 

Eurastar, even more nervous about that Kecleon now but thankful that it is no longer the target, wiggles its finger again, and after a few seconds its body starts to spontaneously increase in size. Not very much, but after her sudden growth spurt ends, Eurastar realizes she’s now about taller by half than Random Number Degenerate, and smiles at the slight boost in power that size increase will give her. This smile quickly turns into an expression of fear as the large Cleffa sees the smaller Cleffa making a very scary face at her, having apparently decided that messing with the vicious Kecleon was a bad idea. Very scared, she steps back slowly, wary of her opponent.

Alexandrite Dragon decides not to attack for her third action, but rather to watch the two Cleffa interact while she hones her claws to increase the accuracy of her strikes for the rest of the battle. Random Number Degenerate stops smiling evilly but keeps grinning as his wiggling finger glows yellow this time. He raises his hand in the air, and then thrusts it towards Eurastar, sending a wave of electricity towards the larger Cleffa. But Eurastar wasn’t about to let herself get hit by the attack - she wiggled her own finger, and almost immediately, her mouth instinctively opened and a small cloud of mustard-yellow spores poured out. The Electrify attack collided with the Stun Spore, electrifying the attack but not stopping it from floating towards Random Number Degenerate. Before the smaller Cleffa could react, she had already inhaled some of the electrified spores, and almost immediately she felt her muscles tense up - the spores themselves would have done that, but the electricity on them didn’t help either. 

And then, the referee’s flag came down to signal the end of the second round. The pokémon battling were too busy to notice, but the magic room surrounding the arena had vanished.

*End of Round 2*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Color Change
*Actions:* Horn Leech@Eurastar ~ Wood Hammer@Random Number Degenerate ~ Hone Claws
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Accuracy +1.

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 72%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Actions:* Guard Swap@Alexandrite Dragon ~ Growth ~ Stun Spore@Random Number Degenerate
*Status:* Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal.

Kratos Aurion
()
Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Actions:* Attract@Alexandrite Dragon ~ Scary Face@Eurastar ~ Electrify@Eurastar
*Status:* Severely Paralyzed (25% chance of full paralysis - will fade to 20% in two actions)​
Arena Status:
~Still nothing has been destroyed yet, although I almost misread the RNG and consequentially Alexandrite Dragon almost tried to use Hyperspace Fury (which wouldn’t have worked anyway)
~Alexandrite Dragon, Eurastar, and Random Number Degenerate are standing in approximately a 2.5m triangle. Alexandrite dragon is slightly less than calm and is ready to kick more ass and take more names, while Random Number Degenerate is suffering in obvious discomfort and Eurastar is cowering in fear of its two mean opponents.

Next Round:
~Zero Moment, Metallica Fanboy, and Kratos Aurion order commands in any order
~Things Happen


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2015)

Do the thing, Eurastar!


----------



## M&F (Feb 1, 2015)

Metronome Happens So Much

Good going, Alexandrite Dragon. Now, let's finish them.

*Guillotine ~ Fissure ~ Explosion*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 2, 2015)

Look at all those stat gains! On the other guys! You're not glitching hard enough, RND. >| Clearly you need a massive evasion boost to avoid any further unpleasantness.

*TM05 ~ TM05 ~ TM05*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 2, 2015)

*Round 3*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Color Change
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Accuracy +1.

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 72%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Status:* Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal.

Kratos Aurion
()
Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Status:* Severely Paralyzed (25% chance of full paralysis - will fade to 20% in two actions)​
As soon as Round 3 began, just like for every other round, all of the pokémon on the field began to wave their fingers back and forth. This time, just as in the past two rounds, Alexandrite Dragon was the first of them to move. His finger glowed a light blue, and a moment later he got down on all fours and closed his eyes peacefully as that bluish aura spread to the rest of his body as well. The few nicks and scratches he had acquired thus far in the battle were disappearing from his body at an alarmingly fast rate.

Eurastar didn’t have time to worry about that, though, before her own attack was decided. Harnessing the powers of the Random Number God, she opened her metronome hand wide and raised it in the air. Random Number Degenerate, still waiting for his own Metronome attack to bear fruit, looked at her in confusion for a few seconds, until suddenly the bigger Cleffa brought her arm down in a single, quick stroke. As she did, Random Number Degenerate was forced to stagger back, unable to jump due to her stiff muscles, to avoid an array of spikes that flew past Eurastar’s arm and came to rest in a random layout on the battlefield. 

Before he could take account of the spikes’ positions, though, Eurastar’s metronome attack finally went through, and both of his hands began to glow with the telltale black aura of the Dark-type attack. Grinning, the Cleffa put its hands together and fired a pulsing purplish-black beam of negativity towards Alexandrite Dragon. The beam didn’t seem to do all that much, though - the Kecleon didn’t even acknowledge the attack as his skin changed color once again to match the attack he had just been hit with.

The now-black Kecleon opened his eyes as soon as the attack ended, and got back up on two legs, and smiled, for no apparent reason except to appreciate how well the battle was going for him thus far. So, he decided to celebrate, apparently. In a spectacle that awed the spectators, the Kecleon joyously waved his finger around, and not a moment passed before a strange, thick gold ring opened up next to the chameleon pokémon and spat out a present box before vanishing as quickly as it had appeared. The suspiciously Cleffa-sized carton seemed to be empty, though it and its lid were decorated in some beautiful blue paper with a brilliant gold ribbon. 

Eurastar ignored Alexandrite Dragon’s pointless celebration, instead choosing to leap nimbly, avoiding the Spikes she had set on the ground, towards Random Number Degenerate. Before the Cleffa could react, Eurastar, who was apparently being a bit more assertive than the past two rounds, reached out and grabbed her opponent’s Leftovers, switching it in a single fluid motion for the Magmarizer she had been holding. Leftovers were more useful anyway, Eurastar thought as she took a bite out of the mysteriously endless apple core.

Random Number Degenerate was furious. How _dare_ she steal his item! That was his and his alone - his trainer had bought it specially for him - or, at least, that was what he’d been told when, among the other hundred or so pokémon at his trainer’s disposal he’d been the one chosen to carry the sacred item. This time, fueled by his anger, Random Number Degenerate’s finger-wiggling was intense and very metronomic - but it paid off. The smaller Cleffa smiled as it opened its hand fully and a surprisingly large rock appeared in it. It was about to get its revenge on Eurastar. Smirking, it pulled its arm back and threw the rock at its larger opponent. 

Despite her larger size, though, Eurastar dodged the first rock with ease, mostly because rocks are heavy and Random Number Degenerate, still a young Cleffa with little fighting experience, didn’t quite have the coordination to throw the rock accurately. The smaller Cleffa was undeterred, however, and as soon as the first rock missed another one appeared in her hand. She threw that one too, and more accurately than the first one. But this time, Eurastar saw it coming. She didn’t even bother avoiding the spikes this time - no matter how many she stepped on, it appeared as if she didn’t feel any pain - but instead simply rolled out of the way. The third, fourth, and fifth rocks missed too, and when Random Number Degenerate ran out of rocks he was absolutely furious.

Only for a second, though, as Alexandrite Dragon quickly wiped the smirk off of Eurastar’s face. Having jumped off of the box he’d summoned just a moment ago, Alexandrite Dragon now descended upon Eurastar - literally. It was Random Number Degenerate’s turn to feel amused and satisfied as his opponent was crushed by the Stomp attack despite his large size. But that satisfaction soon turned to fear, to match Alexandrite Dragon’s face, as they both saw Eurastar’s eyes narrow and her mouth turn up into a truly evil grin. And then, leaving only a split second for Alexandrite Dragon to realize what was about to happen and cringe in anticipation, the large Cleffa suddenly grabbed hold of her opponent’s legs, now using Alexandrite Dragon’s momentum against him, and began to swing the Kecleon around and around, faster and faster, finally releasing the poor chameleon after almost ten seconds and sending him flying towards the crowd, which scattered quickly trying to get out of the way. No such luck, unfortunately - a few of them were grazed by the flying Kecleon before it slammed into the edge of a building at the edge of the intersection with a surprising amount of force, his skin color changing from dark purple to a dull, orangey brown. 

Random Number Degenerate, watching, was feeling truly sorry for Alexandrite Dragon - that looked very painful. His own affliction was growing slightly less severe, and he hadn’t taken nearly that much damage yet, so he was quite sympathetic towards whom he now interpreted as the lesser of his two opponents. And so, he wiggled his finger back and forth once again, with that wish in mind. And then, he began to glow with a pink aura, and he felt his life force draining away. A realization came to him, suddenly - he knew this attack, and he knew what it was going to do to him if he didn’t stop it. He’d be fine with sacrificing himself if his trainer ordered him to, but his own stake in this battle wasn’t worth a quick heal out of sympathy. Eurastar, now sizing up Random Number Degenerate, sighed a little bit - ‘twas unfortunate, but her opponent wasn’t going to remove himself from the battle after all. She was going to have to make that happen herself, she thought as she took another bite from the Leftovers she’d pilfered from the smaller Cleffa. Definitely worth the trade.

*End of Round 3*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fighting
*Ability:* Color Change
*Actions:* Roost ~ Celebrate ~ Stomp@Eurastar
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Accuracy +1.

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 62%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard
*Actions:* Spikes ~ Switcheroo@Random Number Degenerate ~ Counter@Alexandrite Dragon
*Status:* Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal.

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Actions:* Dark Pulse@Alexandrite ~ Rock Blast@Eurastar ~ Healing Wish (Failed)
*Status:* Badly Paralyzed (20% chance of full paralysis - will fade to 15% in two actions)​
Arena Status:
~Healing wish failed because there are no other pokémon to be sent out. Be glad, I guess.
~A doctor who happened to be in the crowd is looking over the grazed civilians to make sure Alexandrite Dragon didn’t inadvertently hurt them somehow.
~There are spikes covering the ground. There is a 30% chance of landing on them on any given action.
~One building, from which Alexandrite Dragon is slowly and painfully making his way back, now has a bit of a dent in it.
~Alexandrite Dragon is angered and is doing his best to get back to the battle and take revenge. Random Number Degenerate is now significantly less confident than before, while Eurastar is much more confident.
~An empty cardboard present box, cube-shaped and about large enough to hold a normal-sized Cleffa, is currently sitting near the two Cleffa.

Next Round:
~You three order commands
~More chaos


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 2, 2015)

the mag strats, nooo
also Eurastar is a girl


----------



## M&F (Feb 3, 2015)

Alright, Alexandrite Dragon, here's the deal: get in the box. Box time. I'm in a box. Kept you waiting, huh?

That shouldn't take up an action, but even if it does, go for it, and then resume Metronomeing.

*BOX TIME ~ stealth ~ stealth*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 3, 2015)

...yeeeaah, should've gone with Aldonza. Less confusing. Or, alternatively, yay for not going with Aldonza, because more confusing? Actually, yes, let's go with that.

*Confuse Ray ~ Night Shade ~ HM02*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 4, 2015)

Note: I realized that last round, Metronome wasn’t supposed to be able to call Counter - it can’t do so in the games. Didn’t seem anyone noticed. My bad. However, I’m not going to rewrite the reffing; I’m just going to stand by my actions by stating that the ASB handbook does not contain such restrictions on the moves Metronome can summon - it simply says “Any Move”. 

*Round 4*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fighting
*Ability:* Color Change
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Accuracy +1.

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 62%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard
*Status:* Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal.

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Status:* Badly Paralyzed (20% chance of full paralysis - will fade to 15% in two actions)​
Even before the referee waved his flag down to signal the start of Round Four, Alexandrite Dragon, following the orders of his Trainer, was hustling back towards his box. But on the way, he thought, why not use another Metronome? And so, he did. And this time the results were truly spectacular. Alexandrite’s dull-brown body glowed a shade of lime green for a moment, capturing the attention of everyone watching, and only a second later, a huge swarm of small, hexagonal green particles began to surge outwards from behind him. The Kecleon waved his arms around, directing the scales towards his opponents, who were soon overwhelmed by the flurry. In the meantime, most of the onlookers, unable to recognize the attack, took out their ASB handbooks and began to flip through them, in the process missing the brilliant display.

The two Cleffa were hit hundreds, or even thousands, of times by the attack - each scale leaving only a small dent, but the sheer quantity of them racking up the damage. And, even worse, the particles stuck to their targets - as the attack, which onlookers were beginning to express confusion over for not appearing in their pocket guides, subsided and Alexandrite Dragon started to finish the trip back to his shiny blue-and-gold present box, Eurastar found that she was having difficulty even wiggling her finger for her Metronome attack. And when the Random Number God bestowed upon her an attack to use, empowering both of her hands with a powerful Fighting-type energy, she couldn’t even take a step towards her target. Random Number Degenerate got it a bit easier - with the aftermath of the Thousand Waves combined with his paralysis, he wasn’t going to be able to so much as budge. Instead of attempting to move, he simply tried to make himself forget about the rest of the battle, which ended up successful.

By this time, Alexandrite Dragon had reached his box again, finding it miraculously unscathed by his last attack, and picked it up jealously. Now that he had his present box, he could do anything. Sure, it was only really big enough for his head, but that was enough. Wiggling one of his fingers, the Kecleon used his other hand to place the box over his head. And then, he charged, faster than a Kecleon should have been able to, towards Eurastar, miraculously not stepping on any of the spikes littering the ground.

The large Cleffa simply went about its business using its own Metronome attack while Alexandrite Dragon barreled past her, whiffing his attack completely. And this time, the Random Number God selected for her a more appropriate attack to use under the circumstances - the scales were slowly peeling off, but not fast enough. Eurastar turned towards Alexandrite Dragon, and let out a terrible screech - it sounded like nails on a chalkboard, except worse, like a Drillbur’s claws scraping uselessly against a Bronzong. The chameleon pokémon’s improvised helmet didn’t protect him from the sound-based attack, and he stopped his charge immediately, reflexively turning towards its source. A glint of fear appeared in Eurastar’s eyes, the fear of incoming retaliation, but Alexandrite Dragon simply shivered. It was probably cringing, but since nobody could see its face, no one could be sure. 

No one noticed the spores Random Number Degenerate had quietly spewed in Alexandrite Dragon’s direction - they were too distracted by the Kecleon’s magnificent choice in headgear and the painful noise Eurastar had made to notice the green specks floating through the air. Not that they would have worked on Alexandrite Dragon even if they had been launched in the right direction - the Kecleon’s “helmet” would have shielded him from them.

Meanwhile, Eurastar began to relax, thinking that the time for her opponent’s retaliation was over. It was the wrong time, apparently, because almost immediately Alexandrite Dragon began charging towards her again, one claw outstretched. And maybe it was again due to the box on the creature’s head, but his aim was once again so completely off that he didn’t even graze his nearly-immobile target. Eurastar gave a sigh of relief, and, deciding that maybe it would be better if she didn’t garner Alexandrite Dragon’s rage for once. To that end, she waved her finger once more, and soon was breathing a blast of bitterly cold air towards Random Number Degenerate.

The smaller Cleffa tried to move out of the way of the attack, but was completely unsuccessful. Even if the scales hadn’t still been getting in the way of his movement, his paralysis chose this time above all others to act up, and he found himself unable to so much as twitch to dodge the attack. Instead, he felt an unbearably cold sensation, but at the same time it felt as if something was trying to pull him apart from every direction. When the attack ended, he felt very dehydrated, and in the interest of safety, as soon as the referee called the round, one of the battle’s spectators ran onto the field and gave the poor thing a couple of swigs from a water bottle.

*End of Round 4*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fighting
*Ability:* Color Change
*Actions:* Thousand Waves ~ Head Smash@Eurastar (Missed) ~ Cut@Eurastar (Missed)
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Special Defense -2. Accuracy +1. Currently wearing a cleffa-sized present box on his head.

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard
*Actions:* Cross Chop@Random Number Degenerate (Failed/Missed) ~ Metal Sound@Alexandrite Dragon ~ Freeze-Dry@Random Number Degenerate
*Status:* Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal. Movement Restricted (one more action).

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 66%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Actions:* Amnesia ~ Sleep Powder@Alexandrite (Failed/Missed) ~ Fully Paralyzed
*Status:* Sp. Def +2. Paralyzed (15% chance of full paralysis - will fade to 10% in two actions). Movement Restricted (one more action).​
Arena Status:
~No civilians are seriously injured.
~There are spikes covering the ground. There is a 30% chance of landing on them on any given action.
~One building, behind Random Number Degenerate, has a bit of a dent in it.
~Alexandrite Dragon is slightly confused and is wondering if his box-hat is impairing his vision. He is standing very near Eurastar, but not in between Eurastar and Random Number Degenerate, who are standing around three meters apart. Eurastar and Random Number Degenerate are partially covered in lime green hexagonal scales, which are restricting their movements, and which are falling off over time.

Referee Notes
~First documented use of Thousand Waves, you heard it here, folks! Calculation reference: 9% base damage, plus 6% for Alexandrite Dragon’s attack boost, times .75 because of its being a spread move targeting both opponents (I don’t use anti-STAB), for a total of 11% damage per target. I made its secondary effect similar to Block, and lasting three actions.
~Random Number Degenerate would have used Power Swap on Alexandrite Dragon if it hadn’t been paralyzed. Just thought I’d mention that.
~Alexandrite Dragon’s box is currently serving as a 5% Substitute for only its head. Also, any damage dealt over said 5% will be carried over to Alexandrite Dragon, rather than the box absorbing the entirety of the attack.

Next Round:
~You three order commands
~Maybe more destruction mixed in this time.


----------



## M&F (Feb 4, 2015)

In a real match you might want to stick to moves that metronome can roll, but I guess nobody cares in this particular situation. And huh, I'm pretty sure we're not supposed to be using moves that aren't in the database at all, or, well, entirely unreleased even in canon... Specially if I don't get to compromise the safety of the civilians when it's used.

Anyway, Alexandrite Dragon. Now that you're IN A BOX, we're cooking with stealth. Tactical espionage action, in fact. They'll never see you coming. So, you get them from behind with a tranquilizer pistol, and then you take their items, and then you shoot them in the head for good measure.

*Shoot tranquilizer pistol ~ Loot ~ Headshot*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like that Amnesia wasn't added in at the round end. I guess you forgot about it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 4, 2015)

FWIW, if you are concerned about randomizing "invalid" attacks like counter, Negrek does have a metronome randomizer that can account for all moves that are uncallable as of Gen V. It wouldn't exclude thousand waves (unless Gen VI event moves aren't in there at all yet), but it's still quicker than just randomizing and looking things up.

I'm okay with calling any move as long as it doesn't cause some kind of mechanical problem, though! Gameplay mechanical problems, that is. If RND wants to cause the catastrophic failure of a skyscraper's key structural components, that's still totally cool.

Also, 



> ~Random Number Degenerate would have used Power Swap on Alexandrite  Dragon if it hadn’t been paralyzed. Just thought I’d mention that.


Poop.

*TM41 ~ Withdraw ~ Struggle*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 4, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> Looks like that Amnesia wasn't added in at the round end. I guess you forgot about it.


Oops, forgot to add that to the end-of-round stats. Don't know why I didn't, because I factored it into the Freeze-Dry calculation.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 11, 2015)

*Round 5*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fighting
*Ability:* Color Change
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Special Defense -2. Accuracy +1. Currently wearing a cleffa-sized present box on his head.

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard
*Status:* Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal. Movement Restricted (one more action).

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 66%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Status:* Paralyzed (15% chance of full paralysis - will fade to 10% in two actions). Movement Restricted (one more action).​
Alexandrite Dragon started off round five by retreating into a somewhat familiar stance, his body at an angle to Eurastar and his hands cupped together. Between them, an erratically rippling sphere of water began to form, and slowly got bigger and bigger. The crowd heard a light hum for a second, but before they could ascertain anything more, the Kecleon launched the Water Pulse at Eurastar. The attack was a direct hit, as the onlookers could all very clearly see as the ball of water exploded in her face with a loud bang.

As soon as the water vapor cleared out of the air, though, it was evident that the attack wasn’t all that effective on the large Cleffa. In fact, she was meditating through the impact, and it almost seemed as if she hadn’t felt it at all, despite a nasty bruise proving otherwise. When she opened her eyes a moment later, it was clear that she’d at least concentrated through some of the impact, but at the same time she seemed a little bit drunk. Random Number Degenerate watched the scene play out before him, his paralysis once again making him unable to move. But that was getting better, thankfully, and he noticed that all the scales from the Thousand Waves attack earlier had been shaved off by now.

Alexandrite Dragon began to wave his finger in the air once again, and began to glow with a light blue aura. The box he was still wearing on his head also glowed with that aura, but nothing else seemed to happen, like the attack was ineffective. Alexandrite Dragon didn’t seem to notice.

Eurastar did, though, and took this chance. While the Kecleon was preoccupied with his useless attack, the large Cleffa staggered over to him, and began to wave her own finger in the air. And then, she began to thrash wildly around, gaining momentum quickly. Alexandrite Dragon was caught directly by the attack, and while Eurastar was still too short to really reach his head, he got a lot of bruises elsewhere from the attack.

Random Number Degenerate, meanwhile, decided to take advantage of the situation with its own attack this round. With an agility it shouldn’t have had due to its ever-present paralysis, the smaller Cleffa leapt high into the air, towards his two opponents. As he hit the peak of its arc and began to descend, he wrapped himself in a shimmering blue flame, and began to spin around just for good measure. Alexandrite Dragon’s body was only just starting to turn white when Eurastar kicked off of him one last time, knocking him to the ground. And then came Random Number Degenerate, right in the belly, knocking him even further into the ground, and into one of the many spikes scattered upon it.

There was a small explosion as the smaller Cleffa also bounced off of the Kecleon. Some members of the crowd gasped in sympathy with the poor creature as its body turned a deep blue, the color of a nasty bruise and also the color of the attack it had just been hit by. But it became evident soon that Random Number Degenerate, however hard he had hit Alexandrite Dragon, had gotten the angle of his attack just a little bit off. He had bounced straight upwards, and was now coming straight downwards.

Alexandrite Dragon took his chance. As Random Number Degenerate descended upon him, he grabbed the Cleffa with both hands, and began to squeeze the life out of his poor opponent for several seconds before tossing the star-shaped pokémon away. Random Number Degenerate reminded himself once again not to mess with Alexandrite Dragon - it always seemed to end badly - and, for safety’s sake, targeted Eurastar with a Giga Drain. Eurastar grimaced in pain as the greenish orbs were pulled from her body, but there was little she could do through her dizziness - her thrashing had gotten too chaotic, and she’d tripped and fallen.

*End of Round 5*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Dragon
*Ability:* Color Change
*Actions:* Water Pulse@Eurastar ~ Recycle ~ Vice Grip@Random Number Degenerate
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Special Defense -2. Accuracy +1. Box: 5%

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard
*Actions:* Meditate ~ Thrash@Alexandrite Dragon ~ Confused
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack +1. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal. Confused (30% chance of accidental self-harm)

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Actions:* Fully paralyzed ~ Dragon Rush@Alexandrite (Critical Hit) ~ Giga Drain@Eurastar
*Status:* Moderately Paralyzed (10% chance of full paralysis - will fade to 5% in two actions).​
Arena Status:
~No civilians are seriously injured.
~There are spikes covering the ground. There is a 30% chance of landing on them on any given action.
~One building, away from the battlers, has a dent in it.
~The three battlers are standing in an approximately equilateral triangle from each other. Alexandrite Dragon is enraged but is also concealing fear from how much damage it’s taken. Random Number Degenerate is wary of his opponents. Eurastar is slightly drunk.

Referee Notes
~Eurastar would have used Perish Song action 3 had it not been confused. Just thought I’d mention that.
~Eurastar did not take damage from confusion due to Magic Guard.

Next Round:
~commands
~reffing


----------



## M&F (Feb 11, 2015)

*Snake? ~ SNAKE? ~ SNAAAAAAAAKE*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 11, 2015)

You left off that bit about the dented building (assuming that's what you were talking about) in the arena status notes, just fyi. Evidence of destruction, no matter how minor, should always be accessible front and center!

*TM09 ~ TM28 ~ TM01*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 12, 2015)

*Danger~Danger~High Voltage!*

(I have to wonder why Thrash only lasted one turn)


----------



## M&F (Feb 12, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> *Danger~Danger~High Voltage!*
> 
> (I have to wonder why Thrash only lasted one turn)


Confusionfail interrupts it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 12, 2015)

Shouldn't the confusion be inflicted after the 2-3 turns it's being used, though?


----------



## Superbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> Shouldn't the confusion be inflicted after the 2-3 turns it's being used, though?


It got confused by Water Pulse the action before it used Thrash. The confusion just didn't kick in until the third action - and since Thrash was interrupted and didn't end naturally, it wouldn't have renewed the confusion status (this is why it's a 30% chance currently, and not a 50% chance - it's been around for a little while)


----------



## Superbird (Feb 21, 2015)

*Round 6*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Dragon
*Ability:* Color Change
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Special Defense -2. Accuracy +1. Box: 5%

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack +1. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal. Confused (30% chance of accidental self-harm)

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Status:* Moderately Paralyzed (10% chance of full paralysis - will fade to 5% in two actions).​
The referee waved his flag to begin the sixth round of the metronome battle, and, just like the last five rounds, Alexandrite Dragon was the first to start wiggling his finger. He soon grew a shadowy aura, and his facial expression became sinister, and the arena became slightly darker...but after a moment, it became that the Kecleon’s lack of battle experience was greatly holding the attack back. So much, in fact, that it didn’t even seem to do anything.

Meanwhile, Eurastar was busy harnessing the power of the Earth. She had forgotten by now that attacking Alexandrite Dragon was a bad idea lest he retaliate, and only remembered shortly after launching her attack, but hey! Whatever works, right? As the shadows around the chameleon pokémon began to recede, the ground beneath his feet opened up, and out flowed fiery blasts of dirt. Several of these blasts, each about half a meter in diameter, exploded throughout the intersection, and almost all of them struck Alexandrite Dragon. As his skin turned the same shade as the earth he’d just been struck with, the Kecleon swore revenge.

And then Random Number Degenerate received his attack from the Random Number God, and he grinned evilly. Quickly, while Eurastar and Alexandrite Dragon were preoccupied with each other, the smaller Cleffa’s grin turned into a wide open mouth. No sooner had it done so, then a blast of steaming water began to emerge at a very high water pressure. This blast hit Alexandrite Dragon right in the face, which was good because the present box he was still wearing protected him from a little bit of the damage, but it wasn’t enough - the box melted away, and as soon as it did, the chameleon pokémon was left particularly vulnerable to the water-type attack. His brown skin quickly turned blue in reaction to the attack, but the damage had already been done - the Kecleon was lucky to recover from the attack without a burn from the scalding water.

The first thing on Alexandrite Dragon’s mind at this point was retaliation. That attack was just unforgivable - hitting him while he was down? The nerve! He wiggled his finger angrily, and then smiled evilly as the Random Number God smiled down at him. He took off running towards Random Number Degenerate, ignoring the spikes he stepped on as he went, and moving too quickly for the poor little Cleffa to understand what was going on. And then-- 

Despite Random Number Degenerate’s small size and weight, the noise of the impact was heard several hundred feet away. The poor thing went flying out of the arena, until it hit an audience member in the head, delivering a nasty concussion. A not-that-considerate lady standing next to that audience member grabbed Random Number Degenerate and threw him back into the battle. They wanted a show, after all, and that wasn’t going to happen if one of the battlers was out of the ring. 

But as Random Number Degenerate hit the pavement on his way back in, he wasn’t paying much attention to his surroundings, and ended up being very surprised as Eurastar landed harshly on top of him, after performing a graceful and surprisingly high leap through the air. Thankfully, Eurastar’s larger size didn’t stop her from being as bouncy as any other Cleffa, and the impact from the Flying Press attack wasn’t too harsh. Despite the beating he’d taken, Random Number Degenerate somehow managed to push himself to his feet and launch an attack at Alexandrite Dragon in retaliation. It was a medium punch to the side of the head - enough to spin the Kecleon around a little bit and turn his skin white, but not much more. Thankfully, he didn’t need to fear the beast’s retaliation for this attack, as Alexandrite Dragon looked a bit too tired to do anything else.

Meanwhile, Eurastar stuck her landing. And no sooner had she done so than her finger was waving back and forth once again - and this time, almost immediately, a wave of insects came out of nowhere from behind her and began to fly towards Alexandrite Dragon. The bugs found the Kecleon’s pale skin to be quite attractive, and they all collapsed on the chameleon pokémon, trying to eat him alive just as he didn’t have the energy to resist.

It was a nice diversion, which Random Number Degenerate used to wave his own finger in the air, for the last time this round. And this time, it was him onto whom the Random Number God smiled. His hand curled into a fist, and began to crackle with electricity - more and more, until the faint smell of burning reached some of the more sensitive noses in the crowd. After a little while, about when the insects began to dissipate from Alexandrite Dragon, he launched his attack at Eurastar...and completely whiffed the attack. Another one of the spectators ended up getting badly electrocuted, and more paramedics had to be called. 

*End of Round 6*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 12% (capped)
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Bug
*Ability:* Color Change
*Actions:* Night Shade@Random Number Degenerate ~ Giga Impact@Random Number Degenerate ~ Recharge
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Special Defense -2. Accuracy +1. 

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 47%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Actions:* Earth Power@Alexandrite Dragon ~ Flying Press@Random Number Degenerate ~ Attack Order@Alexandrite Dragon
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack +1. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal. Mildly confused (10% chance to hurt self in confusion)

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Actions:* Scald@Alexandrite Dragon ~ Dizzy Punch@Alexandrite Dragon ~ Zap Cannon@Eurastar (Missed)
*Status:* Mildly Paralyzed (5% chance of full paralysis - will fade completely two actions).​
Arena Status:
~One civilian has been taken to the hospital for a head wound inflicted by a soft blunt object traveling at high speed. Another is currently comatose on the ground, and paramedics haven’t taken him yet. It is unknown whether either of these people are planning to press charges.
~One building, away from the battlers, has a bit of a dent in it.
~The center of the intersection, while still flat and easily navigable, is in tatters from the Earth Power attack. 
~There are spikes covering the ground. There is a 30% chance of landing on them on any given action.
~Alexandrite Dragon is standing a couple of meters away from the center of the intersection. Random Number Degenerate is near him but a couple more meters towards the edge, and Eurastar is about three meters removed from both of them, keeping her distance for the time being.

Next Round:
~commands
~reffing, hopefully more timely this time (sheesh, this is the only battle I’m reffing, can’t I even make weekly deadlines?)


----------



## M&F (Feb 21, 2015)

How very unsporting, ganging up on the only one who has fully developed limbs. I guess you must have gotten their alarm into code red.

Anyways, now's your last chance to decimate this entire place. Break it down!

*Earthquake ~ Magma Storm ~ Draco Meteor*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2015)

It's time to take out your ultimate technique, Eurastar.

*Splash~Splash~Splash*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 21, 2015)

Hmmm... may have to settle for straight-up human carnage as opposed to large-scale destruction of property. I'm... disappointed, but I'll live. More casualties, Degenerate! If we can't appease the gods of randomness then I'm sure there's some demon or other'll out there who'll accept a blood sacrifice.

*Super Glitch ~ Super Glitch ~ Super Glitch*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 21, 2015)

*Round 7*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 12% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Bug
*Ability:* Color Change
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Special Defense -2. Accuracy +1. 

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 47%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack +1. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal. Mildly confused (10% chance to hurt self in confusion)

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Status:* Mildly Paralyzed (5% chance of full paralysis - will fade completely two actions).​
Alexandrite Dragon gritted his teeth as Round Seven began, determined not to be the first to fall in this battle. His first move was one to increase his survivability, rather than to damage his opponents - a green pulse began to spread from his feet across the entire arena, and as it went grass began to inexplicably carpet the intersection, growing most densely in the spots where the last round’s Earth Power had blown away the pavement. It was soft grass, like a carpet, and very soothing to all the combatants - even some of the onlookers jumped into the arena and lay down. 

With the nice soft grass now covering the arena, Random Number Degenerate felt liberated - free at last from his paralysis and constriction of movement. He might not be as big as his two opponents, but he could certainly show them what a little Cleffa was capable of. ...that is, if the Random Number God came through for him. He wiggled his finger in hopeful anticipation, and before long a beam burst from his hand straight towards Alexandrite Dragon. It was a thin beam, though, and didn’t seem to do any damage to the Kecleon - in fact, it almost seemed too simple, like something was going on that the crowd didn’t know about. 

But while Alexandrite Dragon was distracted, Eurastar took the opportunity to launch his own attack. Her finger crackled with electricity, and after a few seconds she sent a quick shockwave through the air towards her larger opponent. Alexandrite Dragon took the attack without moving, but it looked like it did more than it should have, like he’d lost even more resistance to it - and, perhaps more surprisingly, his body didn’t change color this time, it just remained the sickly greenish color it had been before the attack hit.

Before the Shock Wave could dissipate, Alexandrite Dragon retaliated by trying to capture some of the sparks from the attack - he succeeded just a little bit, and sent his own, much weaker, shock wave through the air back towards Eurastar. This one didn’t do damage, though - rather, it seemed to send a weak pulse through the larger Cleffa’s body, disrupting its concentration and unfocusing its attention. 

Excellent, thought Random Number Degenerate, looking on. With that little bit of electricity in its body, his own electric-type attack that the Random Number God just gave him would do even more damage! One-upping his opponent’s last action, both of Random Number Degenerate’s hands began to crackle with sparks, much stronger than those of his opponent. He put his hands together and fired a gigantic bolt of electricity at Eurastar.

Just like the last one, the attack missed completely, and went right past Eurastar to instead hit the ambulance that had just arrived to care for the poor spectator from last round. It didn’t look like anyone was hurt, but there was an audible pop from inside the vehicle, and it became immediately evident that some of the equipment had just been compromised. Another ambulance was called.

This time, Eurastar noticed that he had been the intended target, and so decided to respond. The Random Number God granted him the power of ice this time, and without hesitation the larger Cleffa opened his mouth and released a bitterly cold blast of freezing air at Random Number Degenerate. The little Cleffa shivered and tried desperately to maintain his footing and composure against this icy attack that seemed to penetrate to his core. 

But he didn’t have time to do that - Alexandrite Dragon didn’t give him time. After waving his finger one last time, he took off sprinting towards his smaller, and increasingly more battered, opponent. He didn’t care about the spikes, still hidden in the grass, he stepped on as he went, only about making his attack land. Gritting his teeth, he jumped, and Random Number Degenerate cowered in fear. But the jump was small, and rather than attack, Alexandrite Dragon instead turned his landing into a roll. And as he came out of that roll, only then did his foot meet Random Number Degenerate’s face. 

The poor Cleffa had just undergone two harsh attacks, and his head was spinning - he couldn’t think fast enough to avoid the third one, and was just as surprised when Eurastar’s foot impacted his head, from a different angle this time. Suddenly, after all this time, Random Number Degenerate was suddenly feeling drained, and woozy, just like his opponent probably was. But that was no excuse to not try - he had to try even harder, give 110%, and make his trainer proud! So, as soon as Eurastar bounced off of him, Random Number Degenerate made a last-ditch attempt to deal some damage, and released a sickening burst of acid from his mouth. It was very painful going up, but it seemed to be worth it, as Eurastar’s skin became tingly and her face scrunched into an expression of annoyance and irritation.

*End of Round 7*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 5% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Bug
*Ability:* Simple
*Actions:* Grassy Terrain ~ Eerie Impulse@Eurastar ~ Rolling Kick@Random Number Degenerate
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Special Defense -2. Accuracy +1. 

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 49%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Actions:* Shock Wave@Alexandrite Dragon ~ Frost Breath@Random Number Degenerate (crit) ~ Stomp@Random Number Degenerate
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack -1. Special Defense -2. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal.

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 5%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Actions:* Simple Beam@Alexandrite Dragon ~ Zap Cannon@Eurastar (Missed) ~ Acid Spray@Eurastar
*Status:* Very tired, but otherwise normal.​
Arena Status:
~One civilian has been taken to the hospital for a head wound inflicted by a soft blunt object traveling at high speed. Another is currently comatose on the ground, and paramedics were a bit held up - the defibrillator isn’t working. Gee, I wonder why.
~Next to the latter is a stationary ambulance. Though the vehicle itself is OK, most of the elictrical equipment inside it has overloaded and short-circuited.
~One building, away from the battlers, has a bit of a dent in it.
~The center of the intersection, while still flat and easily navigable, is in tatters from the Earth Power attack. However, it is covered in luscious and comfortable Grassy Terrain, and will continue to be for three more actions.
~There are spikes covering the ground. There is a 30% chance of landing on them on any given action.
~Alexandrite Dragon and Random Number Degenerate share the resolve of not being the first to fall in this battle. Eurastar is feeling pleased, as if she’s already won. The three battlers are in a triangle of about a meter. 

Next Round:
~commands
~reffing


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 21, 2015)

*gg~no~re*


----------



## M&F (Feb 21, 2015)

Gaining Simple doesn't affect already existing stat changes.

Also, Alexandrite Dragon, don't disappoint me like that. You're literally improving the terrain instead of ruining it. Of course, unless you're meaning to use all that grass as fuel for the raging flames... Right?

*Fire Blast ~ Magma Storm ~ Eruption*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh, come on, zap cannon _again_? Look, if you're going to pull from the "moves metronome calls all the time even though nobody wants them" list, you could at _least_ have gone with explosion.

*TM14 ~ TM28 ~ TM42*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Gaining Simple doesn't affect already existing stat changes.


Bulbapedia says otherwise, and the database description didn't give any clear text contradicting that. I'll change it, though.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 22, 2015)

*Round 8*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* 5% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Bug
*Ability:* Simple
*Status:* Attack +6. Defense +1. Special Defense -2. Accuracy +1. 

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 49%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack -1. Special Defense -2. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal.

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* 5%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Status:* Very tired, but otherwise normal.​
Going into Round Eight, Alexandrite Dragon was filled with fighting spirit. He might be tired, but he was going to win this thing, dang it! One last time, he waved his finger in the air, making a desperate plea to the Random Number God to grant him some means of winning! 

Just like Eurastar had done a few rounds ago, Alexandrite Dragon now summoned, using the power of the Random Number God, a swarm of insects to feast on his opponents. Mostly just Random Number Degenerate, whom he saw as competition. Even if he couldn’t win, he could at least keep himself from being the first one out of the competition.

And just as Random Number Degenerate passed out and Alexandrite Dragon beamed with pride, the Kecleon’s vision went white and he passed out too. Eurastar grinned smugly behind him as the rainbow-colored flames dissipated. She was truly a star, and the victor of a depressingly non-destructive Metronome battle. 

...or so everyone thought, but then she used Metronome one last time, and got Spacial Rend out of it. Chaos ensued, but by that point the ref had left and it was someone else’s problem now.

*End of Battle!*

Metallica Fanboy

Alexandrite Dragon ()
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 95%
*Type:* Bug
*Ability:* Simple
*Actions:* Attack Order@Random Number Degenerate
*Status:* Knocked Out!

Zero Moment

Eurastar () 
*Health:* 49%
*Energy:* 96%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Magic Guard
*Actions:* Mystical Fire@Alexandrite Dragon
*Status:* Attack +2. Special Attack -1. Special Defense -2. Speed -2. About 15cm taller than normal. Victorious!

Kratos Aurion

Random Number Degenerate () 
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Abilities:* Magic Guard, Flash Fire
*Actions:* None
*Status:* Knocked Out!​
Battle Results
~Zero Moment is the winner!...don’t know if that means anything, really.
~No rewards, as per the battle description. Fun battle!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 22, 2015)

Two knocked out, with almost 50% health. Impressive.


----------

